# Lots of new things on my van!



## HeatherChloe

So, I've just got my van back, and I'm very excited because I now have:

* A 1kw inverter - so that I can now use the 13 amp sockets when I'm away, eg my Remoska, or my electric blanket

* A bridge - so that the engine can charge both batteries / the generator can charge both batteries

* my car radio to be turned on without the key in, plus pick up signal from the satellite in areas of bad reception, and had the aerial on it fixed

* New sockets

* Various repairs, habitation door catch, outdoor socket, shower holder, door hooks, new gas regulator etc 

* plus everything tested and checked

So,.... off this weekend to try it out!!!


----------



## mikebeaches

HeatherChloe said:


> So, I've just got my van back, and I'm very excited because I now have:
> 
> * my car radio to be turned on without the key in, plus pick up signal from the satellite in areas of bad reception, and had the aerial on it fixed
> 
> So,.... off this weekend to try it out!!!


All sounds great! Good for you.

Interested to know more about picking up the radio by satellite in areas of bad reception. Can you do that on the move?


----------



## wakk44

Sounds good Heather,

Just a word of caution about using anything with a heating element through the inverter.I do use the remoska with an inverter but only when on the move when the engine alternator is charging the leisure batteries.

According to the BM1 battery monitor it draws approximately 45 A/H from the batteries and even with 2 x 125A/H elecsols that is a hefty current that would soon drain them.

Likewise an electric blanket,I don't know what current it takes but it would be prudent to check before using it.


----------



## rogerblack

Sounds like Christmas has come early for your 'van! Enjoy your weekend, but try not to break anything else . . . :wink:


----------



## aldra

Sounds exciting Heather,

We haven't got an inverter in this van yet, mental note to sort it

I have one in the Hymer but found it drained the batteries when left on without drawing power, so used it only when travelling for the Remosksa etc

Check out the power drain as I'm sure you will, I would be interested if an electric blanket would not drain the battery

All sounds good Heather Enjoy   

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Congrats! Sounds like you got many of the issues nagging you fixed in one sweep. 



HeatherChloe said:


> * New sockets


Now that is something I would like too!


----------



## Blizzard

Nice one  

Sounds like a list of reasons to escape more often !


----------



## HeatherChloe

well my mood has dropped a bit since the heating and hot water are still not working

They told me they'd tested them and they were working

Can anyone think of why? 

It's a truma combi and I'm running it off gas

The gas is on - have checked by checking the hob works. The safety taps are open. I have turned the power source to gas, and I have turned on the heating but it doesn't work. 

Any ideas? 

But the red light comes up within seconds and the ignition doesn't even try. Same with hot water. 

Any ideas? Given that it was doing this before I had it rrp


----------



## H1-GBV

I'm sure you appreciate that the 1kW inverter will only supply 4A, not 13A.

Have you ever got your heating working? My van has a manifold, in a little cupboard between the fridge and the oven, and there are 4 taps on it. One (with a picture of a funny box and a chimney?) operates the heating supply. I used to switch the hob on and get it to light in order to be certain which way the taps have to point (I've now put a little label - open / closed). This also confirmed that gas got as far as the manifold, as the heater probably has a small jet for a pilot light until it gets going and opens up a bigger jet. So gas flow from the bottle can be slow. Obviously, the tap for the heater has to be on for it to work. :lol: 

I haven't got my manual handy, but a red light may have a specific fault attached to it: I think if it flashes every second it represents a low battery but every 2 seconds represents something different (but my memory isn't what it used to be).

Good luck - Gordon.

PS was the "fixer" local? You could take it back and ask for a demo.


----------



## rogerblack

HeatherChloe said:


> well my mood has dropped a bit since the heating and hot water are still not working
> 
> They told me they'd tested them and they were working
> 
> Can anyone think of why?
> 
> It's a truma combi and I'm running it off gas
> 
> The gas is on - have checked by checking the hob works. The safety taps are open. I have turned the power source to gas, and I have turned on the heating but it doesn't work.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> But the red light comes up within seconds and the ignition doesn't even try. Same with hot water.
> 
> Any ideas? Given that it was doing this before I had it rrp


Is there an external flue on the side of the van and if so have you removed the clip-on cowl cover? Your symptoms sound exactly the same as what happens when I forget to remove ours . . .

edit: added pics


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

On our Adria Twin the gas isolator tap is separate from the main manifold taps but visible near the heater cabinet. Also especially if we haven't used it for a while it takes several goes of switching the Truma on then off before the gas ignites and the blower starts, with the red light coming on permanently not flashing. I think it also needs a good battery voltage to get it going ie 12volts + so can you try it while on hookup so the battery is getting a good charge?

Ours is a 20008 model.

Hope you get it sorted

Steve


----------



## HeatherChloe

homenaway said:


> On our Adria Twin the gas isolator tap is separate from the main manifold taps but visible near the heater cabinet. Also especially if we haven't used it for a while it takes several goes of switching the Truma on then off before the gas ignites and the blower starts, with the red light coming on permanently not flashing. I think it also needs a good battery voltage to get it going ie 12volts + so can you try it while on hookup so the battery is getting a good charge? Ours is a 20008 model. Hope you get it sorted Steve


I was trying to use it when I took the van out in October and I could not get the heating nor the hot water to work, no matter how many times I turned it on and off.

But in August when I went away for a week, using gas only the hot water and heating were working fine.

Hence, when I took the van in for work, I told them that the heater and hot water was not working. I wrote"I could not get the heating or hot wate rto work at all last weekend. It's essential I should be able to rely on it. Can you check it please?"

They said that it was working - in fact, I have a gas certificate showing the analyser readings for it.

But, I've turned the gas on, and the electric, and first the LED comes on green to show that is it on, then it takes 8 seconds for the red light to come on.

I've got plenty of battery - a double leisure battery fully charged by my generator.

I've got the troubleshooting list out in the instruction manual.

It says:

"After the heater is switched on, the green LED is lit and the red LED blinks, Electronics are Defective, and Contact the Truma Service Centre" - well I don't think it can be that, as it takes 8 seconds for the red to come up and it's not flashing, it's solid.

"Approximately 30 seconds after the heater is switched on, the red LED is lit. Gas cylinder or quick-closure valve in the gas line is closed. Check gas supply and open valves. Or (ii) Cobustion air infeed or exhaust outlet is sealed. Ispect openings for contamination (slush, ice, leaves) and remove contamination if necessary".

Do you suppose this is what it is? Some kind of problem with the gas supply to the heater? But how can that be when it was checked last weekend and a certificate provided to me???

I really don't know what to do now.


----------



## mikebeaches

rogerblack said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well my mood has dropped a bit since the heating and hot water are still not working
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an external flue on the side of the van and if so have you removed the clip-on cowl cover? Your symptoms sound exactly the same as what happens when I forget to remove ours . . .
> 
> edit: added pics
Click to expand...

My immediate thought exactly the same as homenaway - has the external clip-on flue cover been removed?

I've forgotten in the past and wondered why the gas water heating wouldn't work.

Don't know why they fit the design - our previous van, a small Rapido, didn't require a removable cover - much more convenient.


----------



## alhod

HeatherChloe said:


> well my mood has dropped a bit since the heating and hot water are still not working
> 
> They told me they'd tested them and they were working
> 
> Can anyone think of why?
> 
> It's a truma combi and I'm running it off gas
> 
> The gas is on - have checked by checking the hob works. The safety taps are open. I have turned the power source to gas, and I have turned on the heating but it doesn't work.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> But the red light comes up within seconds and the ignition doesn't even try. Same with hot water.
> 
> Any ideas? Given that it was doing this before I had it rrp


I have had exactly the same happen with ours. 
Solution I have found is to turn everything off, then start again by first selecting the gas as source, then turn the temp dial to the first setting. You will know it is working when the indicator light glows yellow but it can take a couple of minutes before you hear the boiler starting up.
Hope that helps 

Alan


----------



## pneumatician

Delighted to hear you are exited about the Inverter etc.
I shouldn't get too excited about the remoska etc unless you have a battery of batteries. I have a 2kw inverter and it runs our aircon for about five minutes.

Steve


----------



## HeatherChloe

mikebeaches said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well my mood has dropped a bit since the heating and hot water are still not working
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an external flue on the side of the van and if so have you removed the clip-on cowl cover? Your symptoms sound exactly the same as what happens when I forget to remove ours . . .
> edit: added pics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My immediate thought exactly the same as homenaway - has the external clip-on flue cover been removed?I've forgotten in the past and wondered why the gas water heating wouldn't work.
> 
> Don't know why they fit the design - our previous van, a small Rapido, didn't require a removable cover - much more convenient.
Click to expand...

I don't know anything about any flue cover.

But the heating and hot water has worked on the gas in the past and then it stopped working.

But I didn't do anything different with respect to any flue cover. Unless vandals have been along and done something to it.

But like I said, I took it in to the repairers last week, complaining it wasn't working, they tested it and said it worked, but it's not working. So again, I haven't touched or even heard about any flue cover.


----------



## HeatherChloe

alhod said:


> I have had exactly the same happen with ours.
> Solution I have found is to turn everything off, then start again by first selecting the gas as source, then turn the temp dial to the first setting. You will know it is working when the indicator light glows yellow but it can take a couple of minutes before you hear the boiler starting up.
> Hope that helps
> 
> Alan


I turned it all off and started it all again a few times, but it made no difference.

I'll try it all again tomorrow, starting by turning off the gas, turning on the gas, turning the power selector to gas, then turning the heating on with the temp dial to 1.

But I've done all this before, including the weekend when I was away in October and I couldn't get it to work at all, which was pretty cold, and came home dirty without my shower.


----------



## Westkirby01

You are describing an 'out of gas' by the Truma switch. Connect a new bottle and all will be OK.


----------



## HeatherChloe

pneumatician said:


> Delighted to hear you are exited about the Inverter etc.
> I shouldn't get too excited about the remoska etc unless you have a battery of batteries. I have a 2kw inverter and it runs our aircon for about five minutes.


Well I'm a bit confused about this.

I explained to them that I would like an inverter because I was finding that if I went away for the weekend only with gas, I was restricted by only being able to cook on the hob, and that I'd like to use my Remoska.

We checked, and it is 650w, so he has fitted a 1kw inverter.

So why would it be a problem?

Re batteries: I have a double leisure battery with a bridge to the engine, and I have an integral generator which runs off the LPG and takes about 30 minutes to charge the double battery to its fullest voltage.

The electric blanket is 750w, and I confirmed I would not be using the blanket at the same time as the Remoska.

Am I missing some basic understanding of electricity?


----------



## HeatherChloe

Westkirby01 said:


> You are describing an 'out of gas' by the Truma switch. Connect a new bottle and all will be OK.


But the bottle has gas in it - I checked by turning on the hob and lit the gas.


----------



## TR5

It sounds to me very much like a tap is turned off, isolating the gas to the heater/hot water unit, and maybe the repairer turned this off when he finished testing.

If you can trace the gas pipe, which will be copper I guess, and follow this back, either to a manifold with several taps on, or perhaps to an individual inline tap, and check it is open. Usually, if the tap handle is parallel to the pipe, then it is open, across the pipe it is closed. This senario may not be the same on a manifold, but if you can see the tap that feeds your hob also, this will show which way is open.

Failing that, it seems like a trip back to the repairer/dealer, as I can advise no further regarding gas.


----------



## Stanner

HeatherChloe said:


> pneumatician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delighted to hear you are exited about the Inverter etc.
> I shouldn't get too excited about the remoska etc unless you have a battery of batteries. I have a 2kw inverter and it runs our aircon for about five minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm a bit confused about this.
> 
> I explained to them that I would like an inverter because I was finding that if I went away for the weekend only with gas, I was restricted by only being able to cook on the hob, and that I'd like to use my Remoska.
> 
> We checked, and it is 650w, so he has fitted a 1kw inverter.
> 
> So why would it be a problem?
> 
> Re batteries: I have a double leisure battery with a bridge to the engine, and I have an integral generator which runs off the LPG and takes about 30 minutes to charge the double battery to its fullest voltage.
> 
> The electric blanket is 750w, and I confirmed I would not be using the blanket at the same time as the Remoska.
> 
> Am I missing some basic understanding of electricity?
Click to expand...

Both appliances will each draw around 60amps and that is a heavy load that will flatten 2 x 110amp batteries in around 2 hours without you using any other power whatsoever. Do you have any sort of low voltage cut out fitted to protect the batteries from damage from being flattened too much, too often?

So be prepared to run your generator a lot. If you are recharging your batteries from "Flat" (i.e. less than 10-11volts or so) to fully charged in "about 30 mins" they are not going to last very long. "Leisure" batteries don't generally like rapid discharge and recharge much, unless they are true deep cycle batteries which can cost mega£££.


----------



## gaspode

HeatherChloe said:


> Am I missing some basic understanding of electricity?


In a word - possibly.

A 650w appliance run from 12v via an inverter will use a huge amount of battery capacity. The math's go something like this:

Power load = 650 watts
Inverter losses = 10%
Total load = 715 watts (assume 720 watts for ease of calculation).

Current draw on battery = 720/12 = 60amps

Assuming you have 120a/h in battery capacity, battery fully charged and in perfect condition, you'll be able to draw about about 50% of capacity (60a/h) from it before it becomes too flat for further use. In the real world it's likely that with such a high current draw, the low voltage cut-out on the inverter will cut out long before the 50% discharge stage is reached. You may end up having to constantly re-set the inverter.

You say that you have a generator to charge the battery but don't say what size it is or if it has a 240v output. If the generator has a 240v output option and is rated at 750watts or more why not run your ramoska or blanket direct from it so don't need the inverter at all - but you'll have to keep the generator running all the time you're using them. If the generator is 12v output only you need to check its max current rating, I doubt it'll be able to keep up with the battery discharge under load but may well be enough to stop the inverter "low voltage" cut-out from operating and the battery going completely flat.

The other option might be to run the inverter from the engine battery whilst keeping the van engine running as the engine alternator will probably have a much greater output than your on-board generator.

The only way to find out is to "suck it and see", at least you have the comfort of a generator to re-charge your batteries if it all goes pear shaped. :wink:


----------



## HeatherChloe

TR5 said:


> It sounds to me very much like a tap is turned off, isolating the gas to the heater/hot water unit, and maybe the repairer turned this off when he finished testing.
> 
> If you can trace the gas pipe, which will be copper I guess, and follow this back, either to a manifold with several taps on, or perhaps to an individual inline tap, and check it is open. Usually, if the tap handle is parallel to the pipe, then it is open, across the pipe it is closed. This senario may not be the same on a manifold, but if you can see the tap that feeds your hob also, this will show which way is open.
> 
> Failing that, it seems like a trip back to the repairer/dealer, as I can advise no further regarding gas.


The tap is next to the taps for the fridge and hob, which are in a bottom cupboard by the fridge, and it is on.

It was on before I took it for testing, when it didn't work, and it's still on now.

I have e mailed the repairer. A trip back is not that easy, as they're in Birmingham and I'm in London and will take an entire day.


----------



## HeatherChloe

gaspode said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing some basic understanding of electricity?
> 
> 
> 
> In a word - possibly.
> 
> A 650w appliance run from 12v via an inverter will use a huge amount of battery capacity. The math's go something like this:
> 
> Power load = 650 watts
> Inverter losses = 10%
> Total load = 715 watts (assume 720 watts for ease of calculation).
> 
> Current draw on battery = 720/12 = 60amps
> 
> Assuming you have 120a/h in battery capacity, battery fully charged and in perfect condition, you'll be able to draw about about 50% of capacity (60a/h) from it before it becomes too flat for further use. In the real world it's likely that with such a high current draw, the low voltage cut-out on the inverter will cut out long before the 50% discharge stage is reached. You may end up having to constantly re-set the inverter.
> 
> You say that you have a generator to charge the battery but don't say what size it is or if it has a 240v output. If the generator has a 240v output option and is rated at 750watts or more why not run your ramoska or blanket direct from it so don't need the inverter at all - but you'll have to keep the generator running all the time you're using them. If the generator is 12v output only you need to check its max current rating, I doubt it'll be able to keep up with the battery discharge under load but may well be enough to stop the inverter "low voltage" cut-out from operating and the battery going completely flat.
> 
> The other option might be to run the inverter from the engine battery whilst keeping the van engine running as the engine alternator will probably have a much greater output than your on-board generator.
> 
> The only way to find out is to "suck it and see", at least you have the comfort of a generator to re-charge your batteries if it all goes pear shaped. :wink:
Click to expand...

Thank you for explaining this.

Hm, I wish that they had explained all of this to me before I decided to buy the inverter!

What I've got is:
* EG20 generator http://www.conrad-anderson.co.uk/po...rking).
Oh why is this all so complicated???


----------



## HeatherChloe

mikebeaches said:


> Interested to know more about picking up the radio by satellite in areas of bad reception. Can you do that on the move?


Only if you have an inmotion satellite dish. And also everytime you go under a bridge it cuts out momentarily.


----------



## randonneur

HeatherChloe said:


> well my mood has dropped a bit since the heating and hot water are still not working
> 
> They told me they'd tested them and they were working
> 
> Can anyone think of why?
> 
> It's a truma combi and I'm running it off gas
> 
> The gas is on - have checked by checking the hob works. The safety taps are open. I have turned the power source to gas, and I have turned on the heating but it doesn't work.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> But the red light comes up within seconds and the ignition doesn't even try. Same with hot water.
> 
> Any ideas? Given that it was doing this before I had it rrp


If it is anything like ours, although the hob and fridge worked the hot water and heating didn't, the reason was that the hot water/heating needed more gas pressure and the bottle was getting towards empty. It failed altogether and we had to have a new "coupler" in the truma.


----------



## aldra

Heather don't forget with the inverter you can run it when travelling to use the Remoska or charge up things- even your Electric blanket if travelling late on so all is not lost

I know like you we learned the hard way when the inverter flattened the batteries in the Hymer although it was useful for the microwave which was a brief use not a sustained one. But we had to remember to switch it off as it continued to drain the batteries when on stand-by- so to speak

Travel with the Remoska gives you a meal cooked and ready when you stop

Hope you get the heating sorted its probably something simple, but you need the heater for winter camping so a trip to Birmingham may be necessary or could they talk you through it on the phone???

Aldra


----------



## HeatherChloe

randonneur said:


> If it is anything like ours, although the hob and fridge worked the hot water and heating didn't, the reason was that the hot water/heating needed more gas pressure and the bottle was getting towards empty. It failed altogether and we had to have a new "coupler" in the truma.


Okay, I'll try a new bottle


----------



## HeatherChloe

aldra said:


> Heather don't forget with the inverter you can run it when travelling to use the Remoska or charge up things- even your Electric blanket if travelling late on so all is not lost
> 
> I know like you we learned the hard way when the inverter flattened the batteries in the Hymer although it was useful for the microwave which was a brief use not a sustained one. But we had to remember to switch it off as it continued to drain the batteries when on stand-by- so to speak
> 
> Travel with the Remoska gives you a meal cooked and ready when you stop
> 
> Hope you get the heating sorted its probably something simple, but you need the heater for winter camping so a trip to Birmingham may be necessary or could they talk you through it on the phone???
> 
> Aldra


Wow I never thought of that! Imagine, arriving with a warm meal or a warm bed? Good idea...

Thanks for the reminder to turn it off. Will remember!

I hope I'll talk to them on the phone later today.

I'm going to go somewhere with electricity I think, this weekend, on a "just in case" basis.


----------



## mikebeaches

HeatherChloe said:


> Wow I never thought of that! Imagine, arriving with a warm meal or a warm bed? Good idea...
> 
> I'm going to go somewhere with electricity I think, this weekend, on a "just in case" basis.


Sorry if I provided unhelpful info about the external cover on the gas flue.

And thanks for the details about satellite radio.

Just something concerning the electric blanket. You mentioned it was rated at 750 watts, which surprised me. I'm not particularly an expert on the subject, but I just checked our electric underblankets at home.

On our super-kingsize bed we use two single electric blankets. An older one which is rated at 150 watts, and a newer one (Silentnight) which is rated at just 60 watts. On another bed we also have a standard double electric blanket (Silentnight) which is rated at 90 watts.

I believe you can get overblankets, and they may have a higher current draw- but I've never had one and therefore do not know.

But if the electric blanket you have is one you lie on top of, I'd be extremely surprised if it is 750 watts. And if it is, might be worth looking for one with a much lower rating.

Hope you get all sorted soon.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

Another suggestion from us about changing the gas bottle.

Our hob and fridge will work on an almost empty gas bottle but the boiler/heating won't.

After a few seconds of green light we get the red light that you describe.

Changing to a full bottle always cures this for us.

As the previous poster suggested it probably requires more pressure. 

It sounds like you have an amazing set up now. Very jealous.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## HeatherChloe

thegamwellsmythes said:


> It sounds like you have an amazing set up now. Very jealous.


Hm - if it will work!


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

Positive thoughts.


----------



## peejay

I had a similar problem with our Truma boiler...

Light a few burners on your hob and then try to start the boiler, if the flames lower on the hob in the start process it could be a faulty regulator. The theory being that the regulator is letting enough gas through to light the hob but not the boiler.
I notice you have had a new regulator fitted in your first post, don't know whether its possible to fit one incorrectly but another possibility to put to them nonetheless.

Hope you get it sorted because I know what a pain something like this can be.

Pete


----------



## Suenliam

Sorry if this is a bit obvious. 

On our Adria Coral we have "gas taps" for the cooker and a separate set for the fridge and gas heater. Obviously both sets have to be on to make all appliances work.

Just a thought -maybe your Twin has two sets too.

What ever the reason, I do hope you get it sorted soon.

Sue


----------



## HeatherChloe

Suenliam said:


> On our Adria Coral we have "gas taps" for the cooker and a separate set for the fridge and gas heater. Obviously both sets have to be on to make all appliances work.


Yes, there are three separate taps in the same cupboard for those three appliances, and one further separate tap in the gas cupboard for the generator. All are on.


----------



## jeffro

Hi hope this helps had the same problem on my Hymer it was the gas regulator Same symptoms as you have described jeff


----------



## gaspode

On the boiler problem I'll go for a combination of low ambient temperatures and gas bottle getting low - or possibly air in the gas line if it's been disconnected recently. Weigh the gas bottle (bathroon scales) to see how much gas is left and if it's nearly empty fit a new one.

BTW: I'm assuming you're using propane, not butane? If you are trying to use butane at this time of year you'll have this sort of problem because it won't "gas off" due to the ambient temperature.


----------



## HeatherChloe

thegamwellsmythes said:


> Another suggestion from us about changing the gas bottle. Our hob and fridge will work on an almost empty gas bottle but the boiler/heating won't. After a few seconds of green light we get the red light that you describe. Changing to a full bottle always cures this for us. As the previous poster suggested it probably requires more pressure.


I've been out, I've switched it all off, and then I've put the gas on the hob, and lit the flame.

Then I've turned on the heating. The ignition doesn't even go on the heating. The flame is unaffected. The solid red light comes on within 5 seconds.

I went to try to change the gas bottle, but I've had a new regulator put on. The old one all I had to do was to untwist a black plastic thing, which was very easy. Now, I seem to be unable to change the gas bottle - the new thing looks like something I might need a spanner to change, and it is so firm I can't budge it.

How do others change their gas bottles?


----------



## HeatherChloe

jeffro said:


> Hi hope this helps had the same problem on my Hymer it was the gas regulator Same symptoms as you have described jeff


Had new gas regulator fitted last weekend. Heating didn't work before, and doesn't work now. (Although I'm told they checked it and it worked)


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

We use an adjustable spanner to change our gas bottle.

A handy thing to have in the MH anyway.


----------



## peejay

Did you try the hob burner test I mentioned in my earlier post?

Pete


----------



## HeatherChloe

Well, worse news.....

I drove the van around to my neighbour's pub and persuaded them to let me put the electricity cable through their window and plug into the mains. 

The mains came on, and I checked that the 13amp plugs were working with the inverter switched off, which they were, so the electricity was working.

I tried the heating and hot water on the electricity, and same problem. It doesn't work.

So it doesn't look like a gas problem. It looks like a problem with the heater itself. 

I still don't understand how the repairers "tested it" last weekend and said it was working. Still no reply to e mails or voicemails - assume they're busy. 

Off to call Truma now. Wish me luck.


----------



## H1-GBV

HeatherChloe said:


> Then I've turned on the heating. The ignition doesn't even go on the heating. The flame is unaffected. The solid red light comes on within 5 seconds.


On our control panel there is a switch for "accesories". This has to be ON for the heater ignition to work. Do you have that?

Doesn't help your next post re electric heating not working. However, is it an electric HEATER or just an electric WATER heater (like mine)?

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

If you had a regulator with a black lever it sounds like a butane clip-on one. 
Have your "repairers" replaced the gas bottle with a red propane one with a screw on connector which has a Left-hand thread.

You said you had a new regulator fitted?. 

You can get a hose with a handwheel connector like this from ODB (and other caravan/motorhome Gaslow stockists)

Steve


----------



## HeatherChloe

homenaway said:


> You can get a hose with a handwheel connector like this from ODB (and other caravan/motorhome Gaslow stockists)


I had one of those before they changed the regulator.

I'm going to ask them to give mine back to me, so I don't have to buy a new one.

I am getting very frustrated now.


----------



## HeatherChloe

UPDATE

I phoned the Truma service centre.

They told me to take the back off the boiler, trigger the fault, then read the fault code.

The code was Short, Short, Short, Long, Short, Long, Short, Long

This means: "the sensor is not connected or not working".

I then checked the sensor was firmly connected to the boiler - it was.

So they said that it must have become unconnected at the other end.

I pulled off the sensor cover inside the van - which was on the wall by the control panel - and it looked fine.

So they said that the wires must somehow have become broken or something inside the wall.

Interestingly, I had a new control panel for my bridge fitted to the wall right next to the sensor on the weekend. The Truma man said that maybe the wires had a staple put through them or something like that.

Anyway, the upshot is that I need to take it in for repairs. Which is v frustrating, since I took it all the way to Birmingham for repairs, and these repairs have not been done / or made worse. I don't know which. 

So I am now calling around trying to get someone to take it in asap. I can't go away in the van at this time of the year without heating. :-(


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

Give them hell and good luck.


----------



## HeatherChloe

HeatherChloe said:


> So I am now calling around trying to get someone to take it in asap. I can't go away in the van at this time of the year without heating. :-(


Kent Motorhomes - cannot do it till 28 November
Freeborn Motorhomes - cannot do it till 1 December 
Cranham Caravans - waiting to hear

If any repairers are reading this within 2 hours drive of London, and I can bring the van in today or tomorrow, please let me know, and I'll be on my way immediately!!!


----------



## HeatherChloe

HeatherChloe said:


> If any repairers are reading this within 2 hours drive of London, and I can bring the van in today or tomorrow, please let me know, and I'll be on my way immediately!!!


Woo... off to Redhill to a mobile repairer.

Wish me luck.....


----------



## aldhp21

HeatherChloe said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any repairers are reading this within 2 hours drive of London, and I can bring the van in today or tomorrow, please let me know, and I'll be on my way immediately!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What about Johns Cross or is that too far?
Click to expand...


----------



## commuter

could this be the schoolboy error I made and the regulator on the bottle is not open enough so the boiler detects a low pressure issue?


----------



## HeatherChloe

commuter said:


> could this be the schoolboy error I made and the regulator on the bottle is not open enough so the boiler detects a low pressure issue?


No. It's not that.

The sensor apparently is broken and a spare part has been ordered.


----------



## aldra

Heather

Hope this is the end of your troubles for a while

I'd still want to know how the last people tested your heating and found it working

No matter if every thing is ok following this repair

Happy motor homing to you and Chloe

Ps you don't want to adopt a beautiful long haired German Shepherd do you, h'd love chloe 

aldra


----------



## HeatherChloe

aldra said:


> Heather
> 
> Hope this is the end of your troubles for a while
> 
> I'd still want to know how the last people tested your heating and found it working
> 
> No matter if every thing is ok following this repair
> 
> Happy motor homing to you and Chloe
> 
> Ps you don't want to adopt a beautiful long haired German Shepherd do you, h'd love chloe
> 
> aldra


We'll have to wait and see. Once the part comes, I'll have to take it to Redhill to be fitted and CROSS FINGERS that this actually works. Otherwise, I have the horrid feeling I'll be looking at a new boiler.

Chloe is a one woman dog, I'm afraid. And a long haired German Shepherd would steal far too much duvet.


----------



## aldra

probably true

Although he doesn't sleep on beds

At 61/2-7 stone he'd steal more than the duvet, would completely squash you :lol: :lol:

fingers crossed all will be well

aldra


----------



## Rosbotham

HeatherChloe said:


> Chloe is a one woman dog, I'm afraid. And a long haired German Shepherd would steal far too much duvet.


You wouldn't need that electric blanket though...


----------



## TR5

So, are you going to hold the original repairer liable for the cost of further repairs and the inconvenience, or let them get away with it?


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Good Luck, Heather.

I do hope everything gets properly sorted. This thread started out on such a happy, positive note. It's a real shame that you now have these frustrations. 

Chris


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Heather,

I'm sorry to hear about all your problems - in fact as I read your thread i felt myself getting a bit frazzled myself! It's so frustrating when things still don't work when the repairer reckons they've fixed it especially when it means you need to travel long distance from your home to their premises! I hope you get a solution soon and are able to get back out on the road again.

We, like you, have a Gasperini LPG onboard generator, which I must say we are delighted with and we have Waeco 2kw inverter. We had Conrad Anderson wire ours up so that when we are not on an electric hook up we can still use any of the main sockets throughout the van and in the garage. It's a brill set up but certain appliances we never use when not on electric as they really do drain your leisure batteries. 

We also use a Remoska but after trying it once through the inverter when we were wildcamping, we quickly learnt that this isn't a wise move at all and despite the Remoska being low wattage, it really did put a huge drain on our leisure batteries, so as you can appreciate we only use it now when we are on a campsite with EHU.  

We do however sometimes use our 750W microwave through the inverter but as we only use it for heating something up, its only ever on for a matter of a couple of mins. We find the Gasperini can very quickly top up any battery drainage  involved but obviously, something like the Remoska; which is in operation for quite a long time; is not a sensible idea! We tend to use our double skillet or main oven when not on hook up or in the nicer weather, we tend to cook outside on our Cadac quite a bit.

You will find your inverter invaluable, especially with you having a Gasperini and it means you will be able to use a hairdryer, straightners, charge up phones and laptops via their mains chargers etc etc etc. I use a mobility scooter, so we obviously needed an inverter for keeping that charged up, so an inverter for us is essential and we often do as Sandra (Aldra) suggests and use our inverter whilst we are on the move so as to take advantage of FREE power! 

I think once you get into the habit of using your inverter wisely, you will soon realise just how versatile your new inverter proves to be.

Good luck with your heating/hot water  problem and I hope it doesn't turn out too costly a job! 

Sue


----------



## HeatherChloe

TR5 said:


> So, are you going to hold the original repairer liable for the cost of further repairs and the inconvenience, or let them get away with it?


I don't think they caused any damage. They just didn't repair it. And they tested it when it wasn't working!!! But that's not really enough for them to be liable for it not working.


----------



## HeatherChloe

Sonesta said:


> We, like you, have a Gasperini LPG onboard generator, which I must say we are delighted with and we have Waeco 2kw inverter. We had Conrad Anderson wire ours up so that when we are not on an electric hook up we can still use any of the main sockets throughout the van and in the garage. It's a brill set up but certain appliances we never use when not on electric as they really do drain your leisure batteries.
> 
> We also use a Remoska but after trying it once through the inverter when we were wildcamping, we quickly learnt that this isn't a wise move at all and despite the Remoska being low wattage, it really did put a huge drain on our leisure batteries, so as you can appreciate we only use it now when we are on a campsite with EHU.


Did you tell Conrad Anderson about your Remoska not really being good to use on the inverter?

As I showed them the Remoska, and they recommended the inverter, so I could use it.

I think you should give them the feedback so that they don't keep recommending inverters for Remoskas.


----------



## Westkirby01

HeatherCloe

What I like about your posts is that you update and give results. It's quite refreshing.


----------



## Sonesta

HeatherChloe said:


> Did you tell Conrad Anderson about your Remoska not really being good to use on the inverter?
> 
> As I showed them the Remoska, and they recommended the inverter, so I could use it.


Hi again Heather,

No I did not mention the Remoska to Conrad Anderson, as to be honest it wasn't something we thought to ask them. We knew that any mains electrical appliance such as a Remoska, that required being on for any length of time, would be quite heavy on the batteries so it wasn't our reason for needing an inverter.

Like I mentioned in my previous post, I did try the Remoska out once through our inverter (despite my hubby's strenuous advice not to) and although it worked, the batteries were draining rapidly! 8O Suffice to say I got an earful of " I told you so's" from an exasperated husband! :roll:


HeatherChloe said:


> I think you should give them the feedback so that they don't keep recommending inverters for Remoskas.


I am surprised Conrad Anderson advised you that it would be ok to use your Remoska oven though, especially as they are normally pretty clued up re such matters and so - seeing as they advised you incorrectly, I think it is you Heather that should be giving them the feedback not I. 

Hope you are up and running again soon and if I were you I'd treat myself to a double skillet! 

Sue


----------



## HeatherChloe

Sonesta said:


> Like I mentioned in my previous post, I did try the Remoska out once through our inverter (despite my hubby's strenuous advice not to) and although it worked, the batteries were draining rapidly! 8O Suffice to say I got an earful of " I told you so's" from an exasperated husband! :roll:


Ah, well as a solo traveller, that's one problem I won't have! ;-)


----------



## Sonesta

HeatherChloe said:


> Ah, well as a solo traveller, that's one problem I won't have! ;-)


Ah, .... but who brings you your cuppa in the mornings?????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

Sonesta said:


> Ah yes there's that..... but who brings you your cuppa in the mornings?????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Or two, in Rita's case? :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## randonneur

Exactly the same thing happened to us, as I have said before, the Dealer said it was working and showed us but a couple of weeks later it wouldn't work for us, hence the saga of chaning bottles, regulators etc only to find it was the 'coupler'. Since this has been replaced it is working fine.


----------



## HeatherChloe

Sonesta said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well as a solo traveller, that's one problem I won't have! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, .... but who brings you your cuppa in the mornings?????? :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Nobody


----------



## Sonesta

HeatherChloe said:


> Nobody


Aw - well if we are ever parked up next to you - I'll get my hubby to bring you one round in the morning. Just make sure you haven't got a sexy neggyleggy on though, as I don't think his blood pressure would handle such early morning excitement! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## HeatherChloe

[quote="Sonesta] Just make sure you haven't got a sexy neggyleggy on though[/quote]

Cool. A new spelling there just for me.


----------



## jud

Sonesta said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody
> 
> 
> 
> Aw - well if we are ever parked up next to you - I'll get my hubby to bring you one round in the morning. Just make sure you haven't got a sexy neggyleggy on though, as I don't think his blood pressure would handle such early morning excitement! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

hi . this reply reminds me of a couple who had run out of gas my friend said no problem we will cook you breakfast . he said to her how do you like your eggs in the morning his wife replied unfertilized .jud


----------



## HeatherChloe

Update:

I have fixed the heater/hot water.

The spare part arrived, and then I managed to fit it all by myself!!!!

1. Took off the plastic surround to the control panel

2. Undid the screws of the control panel

3. Pulled the control panel out of the wall

4. Felt behind for the cables to the sensor

5. Pushed out the broken sensor

6. Purshed the cables through the hole of the broken sensor

7. Attached them to the new sensor

8. Pushed the new sensor into the hole in the wall

9. Put it all back together

And HEY PRESTO - IT WORKED!!!!!


----------



## JockandRita

HeatherChloe said:


> And HEY PRESTO - IT WORKED!!!!!


Nice one Heather.

You'll be as snug as a bug in a rug now. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## rowley

Smooth Heather. Hope that you don't put Rhino installs out of business with your expertise. :lol:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

I think it is great that you can take on the repairs yourself. 

We currently have a new to us Van, and the list of jobs seems endless, but I am working through the list as best I can myself first before handing back over to the experts.

I'm all for giving business to the right people when a job is too big for oneself. But, I think that the pleasure you get from doing the work yourself, and not to mention the comfort you get in knowing what to do if it ever happens again whilst away from home is very beneficial.

WELL DONE.


----------



## HeatherChloe

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> I think it is great that you can take on the repairs yourself.
> 
> We currently have a new to us Van, and the list of jobs seems endless, but I am working through the list as best I can myself first before handing back over to the experts.
> 
> I'm all for giving business to the right people when a job is too big for oneself. But, I think that the pleasure you get from doing the work yourself, and not to mention the comfort you get in knowing what to do if it ever happens again whilst away from home is very beneficial.
> 
> WELL DONE.


First thing I've done myself, to be honest!

But I hoped it would not be too hard.

Alternative was to wait till someone was free, then drive 1.5 hours each way to get it fixed. Not very appealing.


----------



## HeatherChloe

HeatherChloe said:


> Thank you for explaining this.
> 
> What I've got is:
> * EG20 generator http://www.conrad-anderson.co.uk/po....
> Haven't tried the Remoska yet. Next time.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Well done Heather, thanks for the update.


Chris


----------

